

10 amazing Android tips - ahdanielsan
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/10-amazing-android-development-tips
Android promises many exciting opportunities. Kevin McDonagh, director of Android development consultancy Novoda, rounds up 10 essential tips that will help you make the most of your development time.
======
metageek
Providing a localized title and description, without localizing the app,
strikes me as misleading--unless the localized description explicitly says the
app itself hasn't been translated.

~~~
chomchom
Although some may see it as misleading localising a whole app is a greater
over all effort. In a view of working to always push forward an app to the
greatest possible audience as minimum viable product and work from there, a
localised title and description is the best compromise. In this there is also
the consideration of a large global english speaking audience, so presuming
your first language is a widely spoken alternative (en/es) you are still
offering more functionality to a greater audience than would usually have
access. Users being annoyed using your app is much more often than not as much
of a problem as users having never heard of your application.

------
derekerdmann
Tip 1 is misleading. if you're using Java package conventions (like
com.example.myapp), you won't have any conflicts because you own the domain
name.

~~~
libria
I'm not familiar w/ Android Market; is it possible for someone to cybersquat
popular/known package names, like people do for domains?

~~~
hugogf
I believe it's first come first served. Also, once a package name is created,
it seems to be bound to a Google account and can't be renamed nor transferred.

